# some cz notes



## cee (Sep 2, 2008)

returned yesterday from a round trip LSL + CZ/CZ + LSL--first time on cz; rocky mts/lake tahoe/donner pass areas are unspeakably beautiful; sleeper car attendant pete was OUTSTANDING, dedicated, loves his work; i tripped boarding the #6 (top step upper level) & hurt my shin & wrist but not enough to report it--was helped by good samaritan; due to electrical problem in diner sunday & also being 4 hours late, we were given subway lunch & kfc dinner; i had momentary glitches but was let on emeryville bus both ways--my tickets didn't say san francisco--since i knew about bus, i just booked to emeryville--did i inadvertently save $?; why oh why don't the redcaps at ny penn have golf carts? (oops--forgot to log in before i wrote this)


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 2, 2008)

Well - I think it is a nice little report, so I put it in the report forum for others to enjoy, too.

Glad you had a good trip - hope your shin is OK.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 3, 2008)

cee said:


> due to electrical problem in diner sunday & also being 4 hours late, we were given subway lunch & kfc dinner


Just experienced a similar problem on the CZ, and will be reporting on it - and the whole trip - in the very near future. Right now I'm still in transit from Denver - overnight layover at Emeryville - returning home aboard the Coast Starlight on Wednesday.

EDIT: Woulda been reporting already, but the hotel wireless both here and at Denver have proven unreliable; don't wanna have it crap out again in the middle of a long rant - losing everything.


----------



## jackal (Sep 3, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Woulda been reporting already, but the hotel wireless both here and at Denver have proven unreliable; don't wanna have it crap out again in the middle of a long rant - losing everything.


I've had this happen before, and the solution I've discovered is to write the rant in Word (or another text editor of your choice), save often, and, when you're ready, paste it into the post.

I'll keep crossing my fingers you get a PPC tomorrow!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 3, 2008)

Good idea for next time, jackal, thanks. Train 11 was 56 minutes late out of Chico this morning - not bad. Right now I've got fingers crossed for an onboard upgrade.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 3, 2008)

jackal said:


> I'll keep crossing my fingers you get a PPC tomorrow!


PPCs in both directions today. The meet was at San Luis Obispo, and saw Train 14 for myself.

Got the upgrade no sweat, and I'll begin reporting (with pics) soon.


----------

